# Dota 2 Invite zu vergeben



## d00mfreak (22. November 2011)

Hab noch einen Dota2 Invite zu vergeben.

Sollte sich jemand melden, finden folgende Vergabekriterien Anwendung:

Mir bekannte und geschätzte User > Mir unbekannte User
Aktive User > wenig aktive User
Mir in den Arsch kriechen > mir nicht in den Arsch kriechen 

Dann meldet euch mal


----------



## Fexzz (22. November 2011)

Ich würd ihn sehr gerne nehmen, aber irgendwelche Huldigungen in deine Richtung werd ich sicher nicht vollziehen.


----------



## jakob100286 (23. November 2011)

Hallo 

ich kenne dich leider nicht und bin auch neu, aber falls du einen Über hast würde ich den gerne verwalten  , außerdem könnten wir auch gern zusammen spielen, mein Skill ist zwar nicht supreme, aber dafür bin ich so ca immer da 

also wenn du mir ne PN schicken würdest wie du dazu stehst würd ich mich freuen 

Grüße
jakob

PS:Hail d00mfreak,Hail d00mfreak, Hail d00mfreak (um die positiven arschkriechereien abzuecken )
BTW: so wie ich an meinem Computer hantiere, wenn ich Ihn mal öffne bin ich wirklich ein Schraubenverwechsler


----------



## Verminaard (23. November 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Mir in den Arsch kriechen > mir nicht in den Arsch kriechen


 
mahahaha, wenigstens steht er dazu!


----------



## Robonator (23. November 2011)

Hey d00mfreak mein lieber, wunderbarer, super intelligenter User  Es wäre super wenn du mir die Ehre erweist und mir den Invite gibst. Es macht mich sogar jetzt stolz mit dir zu reden 


So genug davon, ich melde mich für den Invite!


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

Würd den auch gerne nehmen.


----------



## jensi251 (23. November 2011)

Habe ebenfalls Interesse.


----------



## d00mfreak (23. November 2011)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich würd ihn sehr gerne nehmen, aber irgendwelche Huldigungen in deine Richtung werd ich sicher nicht vollziehen.


 
Nimmst du immer alles so bierernst, mein kleiner Sonnenschein? 


Für die anderen: Key ist leider schon wech.


----------



## RaZZ (2. Dezember 2011)

Mein Gott  mich interessiert DOTA 2  sehr da ich keiN LOL mehr sehen kann


----------



## jensi251 (2. Dezember 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Für die anderen: Key ist leider schon wech.


 kannst du nicht lesen?


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (3. Dezember 2011)

OldschoolDotA


----------



## FrAkE (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte auch Interesse mit dir zusammen in den Kampf zu gehen


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2011)

Auf Wunsch des TE wird hier dicht gemacht!

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

